# Hey, I'm in my own region!!



## Fools Motto (31 January 2013)

Anyone out there???
I don't want to be on a boat by myself, it's not very nice out and I may sink a miserable damp death. 
So, Hello to all SW 'ers!


----------



## HumBugsey (31 January 2013)

*waves* 

Hello fellow SW'er


----------



## roly78 (31 January 2013)

Hi from another SW'er and newbie


----------



## Potato! (31 January 2013)

Hi everyone im from Okehampton


----------



## zizz (31 January 2013)

Big up the SW massive!!!! Oh wait it appears there are only five of us.......


----------



## Fools Motto (31 January 2013)

Still, can have a knee's up with five... more food and drinkies per person! Yay.


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (31 January 2013)

Hi from Dawlish!


----------



## suestowford (31 January 2013)

I'm in Devon too


----------



## Polotash (31 January 2013)

I'm in Cornwall!


----------



## katherine1975 (31 January 2013)

A big hello. I'm in Devon


----------



## janel (31 January 2013)

Hello, I'm from Lewdown near Okehampton


----------



## Curragh (31 January 2013)

Hello from East Devon!


----------



## xTrooperx (31 January 2013)

Lots of peeps from Devon, ( waves to everyone) I will be one of the odd ones out - as im from Somerset. :0).


----------



## zizz (31 January 2013)

I'm from Dorset, anyone else?


----------



## nemlin (31 January 2013)

Hi all, another Dorset girl here!


----------



## KSR (31 January 2013)

Hiya.. I'm Totnes area


----------



## camilla4 (31 January 2013)

Fools Motto said:



			Still, can have a knee's up with five... more food and drinkies per person! Yay. 

Click to expand...

Did someone say "knees up?!!! (rushes off to fetch case of wine.... 

Wiltshire girl here, formerly Dorset.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (31 January 2013)

Dorset!!


----------



## Janah (31 January 2013)

Somerset.


----------



## HumBugsey (31 January 2013)

I'm somerset now but I was North Devon.


----------



## hayinamanger (31 January 2013)

Trying to stand up in the wind on the north Devon coast


----------



## kaiko (31 January 2013)

Bristol peep here


----------



## vhf (31 January 2013)

Bottom of the lot!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (31 January 2013)

I'm East of the Water (i.e. river Exe) - anyone else out there?


----------



## Nicnac (31 January 2013)

I'm an undercover spy from another region just popping in to suss out the competition


----------



## roly78 (31 January 2013)

Another bristolian


----------



## WandaMare (31 January 2013)

Hi SW'ers, I'm  a North Somerset HHO'er


----------



## Aperchristmastree (31 January 2013)

Another Somersetian


----------



## mastermax (31 January 2013)

Hello, formerley Cornwall, but now living in Devon


----------



## HumBugsey (31 January 2013)

Nicnac said:



			I'm an undercover spy from another region just popping in to suss out the competition 

Click to expand...

GET HER!

*GETS THE TORCHES AND PITCHFORKS OUT*


----------



## midogrey (31 January 2013)

Somerset, Frome area, new to the forums- what a great way to avoid getting on with work!


----------



## Fools Motto (31 January 2013)

I'm Dorset BTW...

Hello one and all.. It's great down here in SW.. Were're the best region!!


----------



## AFlapjack (31 January 2013)

East Devoner, here! *waves*


----------



## wellwisher (31 January 2013)

And another East Devoner..


----------



## rema (31 January 2013)

**Waves** hello from Padstow in North Cornwall


----------



## Beausmate (31 January 2013)

Good afternoon from South Devon   Previously Somerset.


----------



## meesha (31 January 2013)

Hello all - (waves from North Somerset).  Lovely ride on hill in wind today !! hehe


----------



## KidnapMoss (31 January 2013)

North Dorset


----------



## StormyGale (31 January 2013)

xTrooperx said:



			Lots of peeps from Devon, ( waves to everyone) I will be one of the odd ones out - as im from Somerset. :0).
		
Click to expand...

not alone Trooper - im from zummerset too!!!! woo hoo


----------



## ktj1891 (31 January 2013)

wiltshire!


----------



## Cheiro1 (31 January 2013)

Another Wiltshire one over here


----------



## tango'smum (31 January 2013)

hi all, i'm cornwall...


----------



## camilla4 (31 January 2013)

KidnapMoss said:



			North Dorset 

Click to expand...

Whereabouts are you - I grew up in North Dorset?!


----------



## KidnapMoss (31 January 2013)

camilla4 said:



			Whereabouts are you - I grew up in North Dorset?!
		
Click to expand...

Child okeford  where did you grow up?


----------



## Flibble (31 January 2013)

Gloucestershire


----------



## millseysister (31 January 2013)

Dorset, formerly North Devon - Love the hacking here, but miss being able to ride to the beach out of season


----------



## Billabongchick (31 January 2013)

Daaarset, just.... more like Haaaampshire really...


----------



## Cleo (31 January 2013)

Ooooooo hello! Oooooooarr oooooaarr!

There seems to be quite a few of us country bumpkins!!!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (31 January 2013)

South Glos but almost Brissull!!


----------



## StormyGale (31 January 2013)

midogrey said:



			Somerset, Frome area, new to the forums- what a great way to avoid getting on with work!
		
Click to expand...

Youll get addicted Midogrey! im near Chard area so not miles away from you!


----------



## Eriskayowner (31 January 2013)

You've got me OP!! West Somerset


----------



## Pie's mum (31 January 2013)

Hello I'm from South Devon too (although sadly at work in Plymouth at the moment)


----------



## cider loving mare (31 January 2013)

I'm in dorset.


----------



## Fii (31 January 2013)

I am in deepest darkest Dorset!!


----------



## camilla4 (31 January 2013)

KidnapMoss said:



			Child okeford  where did you grow up? 

Click to expand...

Longburton - at school in Sherborne!!


----------



## Lulwind (31 January 2013)

KidnapMoss said:



			Child okeford  where did you grow up? 

Click to expand...

Not far from me (I live in Melcombe Bingham)

Lovely Pub in Childe Okeford


----------



## ester (31 January 2013)

work in wilts in the week then back to the pony and zummerzet at the weekend


----------



## Lanky Loll (31 January 2013)

North Wiltshire here


----------



## zizz (31 January 2013)

camilla4 said:



			Longburton - at school in Sherborne!!
		
Click to expand...

I used to live in Longburton!


----------



## Lulwind (31 January 2013)

camilla4 said:



			Longburton - at school in Sherborne!!
		
Click to expand...

I used to live in Chetnole


----------



## camilla4 (31 January 2013)

zizz said:



			I used to live in Longburton!
		
Click to expand...

Small world!  Would love to go back to that area one day.


----------



## Bosworth (31 January 2013)

Another from Devon here


----------



## camilla4 (31 January 2013)

Lulwind said:



			I used to live in Chetnole
		
Click to expand...

I remember hacking to the Chetnole gymkhana every year


----------



## joeanne (31 January 2013)

Blimey there are a fair few of SW'ers here!
Cornwall


----------



## Nicnac (31 January 2013)

EquiOil said:



			Am I in the wrong region saying I'm from Surrey??

I'm a Newcastle girl but live in Surrey now, down South is just far too complicated! I don't know where I am! Haha

Newcastle is just up North and to the right a bit...simple!



Click to expand...

Get yourself over to the South East Region where Surrey belongs!  We are having t-shirts made over there nah nah nanana


----------



## skint1 (31 January 2013)

Lanky Loll said:



			North Wiltshire here 

Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## Lulwind (31 January 2013)

camilla4 said:



			I remember hacking to the Chetnole gymkhana every year 

Click to expand...

Ah yes.  Sadly long gone


----------



## E13 (31 January 2013)

Gloucestershire here!


----------



## Fools Motto (31 January 2013)

Yay, more peeps having a party here in the best SW! We rock!


----------



## KSR (31 January 2013)

Must be all the hills!


----------



## Mildred (31 January 2013)

I'm a Wiltshire person - but contemplating a move to Devon in the next few years so now I know where to come to get all the info on the area! I've been obsessing over houses on Rightmove already and we are a good 2/3 years off moving at the very least. Im very excited about it!!!


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (31 January 2013)

I'm in Banes (and whoever thought of naming somewhere as lovely as this area BANES should be shot!!).


----------



## HumBugsey (31 January 2013)

Calm down dear it's only an acronym lol


----------



## doonrocket (31 January 2013)

North Somerset - on a hill thank goodness.


----------



## lurcher98 (31 January 2013)

North Dorset here


----------



## Twinkle Twinkle (31 January 2013)

Big HELLO from Somerset


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (31 January 2013)

HumBugsey said:



			Calm down dear it's only an acronym lol
		
Click to expand...

'Tis the Banes of my life, I tell 'ee.


----------



## Haylee (31 January 2013)

Dorset


----------



## Irishcobs (31 January 2013)

Wow there is more of us then I thought.
I'm Somerset/Wiltshire, I'm on the border.


----------



## Cheiro1 (31 January 2013)

Lanky Loll said:



			North Wiltshire here 

Click to expand...

You must be quite close to me!! I'm in Bassett


----------



## MochaDun (31 January 2013)

Double_choc_lab said:



			South Glos but almost Brissull!!

Click to expand...

Ditto this


----------



## HumBugsey (31 January 2013)

I think you'll find Brizzle has "z's" in  I can show you the t-shirts to prove it  

Admittedly I'm a bit of a mix in locations, born and lived until I was 12 in south wales, 12-18 in north devon, Uni in bristol, devon for a year, bristol again for 18 month, 6 months in Shepton and now I'm on the Somerset coast.


----------



## Haylee (31 January 2013)

KidnapMoss said:



			Child okeford  where did you grow up? 

Click to expand...

Ah, not that far from me


----------



## bouncingbean (31 January 2013)

Another one form Devon here


----------



## tallyho! (31 January 2013)

Bathonian here ready for knees up action! Helloooo!!!


----------



## Twiggy14 (31 January 2013)

Hey everyone, Cornish Girl here


----------



## Doormouse (31 January 2013)

*waves wildly* hello from Somerset, not far from Sherborne. How exciting to have our own personal place!


----------



## Liath (31 January 2013)

Another Wicked Witch of the West here... Nort Somerset born and bred... did someone mention wine?!


----------



## Spanish Eyes (31 January 2013)

I've rather cleverly got one foot in Cornwall and the other in Devon as we live near the border.

Hiya everyone!


----------



## TeamChaser (31 January 2013)

Hellooo - from a rather breezy Gloucestershire!!


----------



## Haylee (31 January 2013)

zizz said:



			I'm from Dorset, anyone else?
		
Click to expand...

Yes? Piddle valley


----------



## Double_choc_lab (31 January 2013)

Liath it has to be cider in this region


----------



## ksequestrian (31 January 2013)

Hello from Wiltshire and new on here!


----------



## Lanky Loll (31 January 2013)

Cheiro1 said:



			You must be quite close to me!! I'm in Bassett 

Click to expand...

went to school there  moved over towards Cricklade since


----------



## Jill Crewe (31 January 2013)

Ooh this is going to take a little bit of getting use to! Will have to devote a few more hours of work tomorrow for navigating around the new layout 

Another from Somerset here, used to be on the Blackdowns on Somerset/Devon border but am t'other side of Taunton now.

Do we have to start showing 'out-group' hostility towards everyone 'else' now?


----------



## Liath (31 January 2013)

Double_choc_lab said:



			Liath it has to be cider in this region
		
Click to expand...

Well if you insist.. the Thatchers factory is three minutes walk from me, so I'll get them in, shall I?!


----------



## a kind of magic (31 January 2013)

I'm a Dorset gal... Wimborne area!


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (31 January 2013)

Coo, not many Devonians here, I'm a janner (Plymouthian) by birth, but now live in the Teign valley, and our shop (feed merchant) is in Moretonhampstead, so I reckon I'm on Dartmoor!  Bosworth, I think you're my closest H&H neighbour on here tonight?


----------



## Ravenwood (31 January 2013)

Evening everyone 
I'm in North Devon - once you get past the rain/wind/snow and fog - its fab


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (31 January 2013)

Hello Ravenwood! *waves*


----------



## harveysmom (31 January 2013)

From Devon originally. But i escaped. hope to be back some day


----------



## Rosiefell (1 February 2013)

Phew, I thought I was the only one in my part of Dorset but I see a kind of magic is nearby


----------



## Gracie21 (1 February 2013)

I'm Dorset toooo  *waves furiously*


----------



## Soup Dragon (1 February 2013)

In Wiltshire - new to the West and the forum.


Was Herts until last year and all it's done since we moved is rain!!!!!!!
(HUbby originally from Devon)


----------



## Gracie21 (1 February 2013)

a kind of magic said:



			I'm a Dorset gal... Wimborne area!
		
Click to expand...

Ohh you're by me!


----------



## zizz (1 February 2013)

Haylee said:



			Yes? Piddle valley 

Click to expand...

Whereabouts? I keep the ponies in Buckland Newton.


----------



## a kind of magic (1 February 2013)

Ah we'll have to do a meet up lol.  There are quite a few of us down here in the South West Massive!


----------



## HumBugsey (1 February 2013)

I'm up for meeting new people. I've been in highbridge since july and I've not met anyone I would actually like to spend any time with......


----------



## Toast (1 February 2013)

Im a North West lass really... but i lived in North Molton, North Devon for 7 years!


----------



## HumBugsey (1 February 2013)

I used to live in South Molton  

Only good thing about it was Acorn and the market


----------



## Toast (1 February 2013)

Im pretty sure Acorn Saddlery has gone now? Mole Valley farmers is far better now they've rebuilt it! 
I learnt to ride at Rackenford Equestrian Centre


----------



## Potato! (1 February 2013)

Acorn is there still i believe, at lease they were a couple of months ago.


----------



## redandblue (1 February 2013)

hellooo! I grew up in Wimborne - moved around a fair bit now back in Blandford. I used to love Wimborne


----------



## HumBugsey (1 February 2013)

I'd be devastated if acorn's gone! A proper saddler. They whiped up the most fantastic military bridles for the horses at work for next to nothing. Mole valley's alright, find it weird seeing it around the rest of the country now.


----------



## ester (1 February 2013)

Ravenwood said:



			Evening everyone 
I'm in North Devon - once you get past the rain/wind/snow and fog - its fab 

Click to expand...


Ice dear, you forgot ice


----------



## HumBugsey (1 February 2013)

ester said:



			Ice dear, you forgot ice  

Click to expand...

LMAO Yeah, def


----------



## meesha (1 February 2013)

Liath ! you are not far from me ! give me a wave if you are out and about up Roberrow tomorrow - I am the idiot on the few spot appy (looks grey) with mad border collie dog following !


----------



## SpottyTB (2 February 2013)

South Cornwall  (The Lizard)!!


----------



## corriehorse (3 February 2013)

Hello *waves* another Somerset'er here, just off the Dorset border.


----------



## lurcher98 (3 February 2013)

Can't quote as on phone but I see loads of people close too me  small world ! I'm in shillingstone


----------



## PorkChop (3 February 2013)

Hiya, another from Cornwall, not far from Truro


----------



## Racergirl (3 February 2013)

Im Dorset too


----------



## TED2010 (3 February 2013)

Hello folks, I'm wallowing in North Devon *drowning wave*


----------



## abitodd (3 February 2013)

hayinamanger said:



			Trying to stand up in the wind on the north Devon coast 

Click to expand...

I am another one trying to stay upright in North Devon,although currently this has more to do with wine rather than wind!



Ravenwood said:



			Evening everyone 
I'm in North Devon - once you get past the rain/wind/snow and fog - its fab 

Click to expand...

I wonder if our paths ever cross Ravenwood? I tend to be seen moving slowly along the lanes and tracks on a large ginga horse,unless I happen to be driving across the border to somerset for work and other dull stuff.


----------



## smellsofhorse (4 February 2013)

zizz said:



			Big up the SW massive!!!! Oh wait it appears there are only five of us.......
		
Click to expand...

Im here too now!


----------



## KidnapMoss (6 February 2013)

lurcher98 said:



			Can't quote as on phone but I see loads of people close too me  small world ! I'm in shillingstone
		
Click to expand...

Waves! Practically neighbours


----------



## Ibblebibble (7 February 2013)

another wiltshire resident here grew up in Brizzle /south glos until i was 17 and then ran away to somerset, i did venture out of the area to London but they all spoke silly so i came back to the southwest where we talk proper like


----------



## lurcher98 (7 February 2013)

Kidnapmoss- I kept my ponies in child Okeford for a while a few years ago  know the area well


----------



## Ravenwood (9 February 2013)

abitodd said:



			I am another one trying to stay upright in North Devon,although currently this has more to do with wine rather than wind!



I wonder if our paths ever cross Ravenwood? I tend to be seen moving slowly along the lanes and tracks on a large ginga horse,unless I happen to be driving across the border to somerset for work and other dull stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Abitodd - I too work across the border in West Somerset what a co incidence!  I'm lucky enough to live on a farm and we have direct access up onto the common but often whizz the horses out and around the lanes if I can't face doing all the gates!  I keep on at OH and explain that it is possible for gates to actually swing and close shut with latches - ten lengths of frayed baler twine is not necessary!!!

Waves frantically to Spot the Risk - when are you coming up for a visit?

Ester and Bugs - yes of course, I forgot ice


----------



## abitodd (10 February 2013)

Ravenwood said:



			Hi Abitodd - I too work across the border in West Somerset what a co incidence! I'm lucky enough to live on a farm and we have direct access up onto the common but often whizz the horses out and around the lanes if I can't face doing all the gates! I keep on at OH and explain that it is possible for gates to actually swing and close shut with latches - ten lengths of frayed baler twine is not necessary!!!
		
Click to expand...

 I have direct access to the gallops(cheriton ridge) but tend to avoid that because of the gate,the highland cows(although horse identifies with these!)the herd of dogs,odd ponies,in fact one can never be sure what's going to be lurking up there,so I hack in the woods and meet all the grockles. I still reckon its probably some of the best riding in the country.


----------



## Beatrice5 (25 February 2013)

Hello abitodd, Hello Ravenwood two names I know with faces 

Another West Somersetonian - well only been here 4 years so still classes as an outsider!!


----------



## SaharaS (25 February 2013)

Me toooo! 

Somerwet..

Now I have two questions..WHY has this post only just stopped hiding from me despite it having been around for EVER...I've checked SW numerous times & not a saussage...
 and.. 
Does this mean I have more victims for cake/feeding at my pup parties???


----------

